
Competition and profit don't work in health, education or prisons - mgdo
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/sep/12/face-the-facts-competition-and-profit-dont-work-in-health-education-or-prisons
======
alistproducer2
Neoliberal bullshit will continue to march on because the public has largely
accepted it while not even knowing it exists. It doesn't help that both major
parties in the U.S have neoliberalism as their policy starting points.

It's been a brilliant bit of marketing to be able to dress inefficient
privatization as freedom and choice. It's a built in political defense. Anyone
who opposes objectively failed policies are enemies of freedom and capitalism.

~~~
sharemywin
capitalism isn't perfect.

[http://www.economicsonline.co.uk/Market_failures/Types_of_ma...](http://www.economicsonline.co.uk/Market_failures/Types_of_market_failure.html)

